# Tortoise seems inactive



## Greg Earnest (Jul 5, 2015)

My tortoise seems very inactive recently comes out to eat then goes back to sleep all day, I've been feeding him kale, dandelion greens, and collard greens. And he has some grass planted in there to eat. I've also been soaking him for 30 minutes daily. Any suggestions?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 5, 2015)

You've not given us enough information to help you. It's like taking a sick child to the doctor then not allowing the doctor to see the child.

Where is the tortoise?
Is it hot where you live?
How big is his enclosure?
Does he have water and does he go into it on his own?

Maybe a picture of the tortoise in his habitat will help us help you.


----------



## Jodie (Jul 5, 2015)

What kind of tortoise? What age? What are your temps? Babies sleep a lot and all of mine go through phases, so more info will help us tell you if there are any obvious problems.


----------



## Greg Earnest (Jul 5, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> You've not given us enough information to help you. It's like taking a sick child to the doctor then not allowing the doctor to see the child.
> 
> Where is the tortoise?
> Is it hot where you live?
> ...


Tortoise is outdoors
It's mid 90's out right now
Enclosure is 8ft x 6ft
He does have a shallow dish of water


----------



## Greg Earnest (Jul 5, 2015)

Jodie said:


> What kind of tortoise? What age? What are your temps? Babies sleep a lot and all of mine go through phases, so more info will help us tell you if there are any obvious problems.


It's a California desert tortoise, I'm not sure of the age but I believe around 5, but he seems fine just really lazy lately. I can add some pictures of needed


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 5, 2015)

My desert tortoises are not coming out of their house either. It's just too darned hot for them. I think when it cools down just a bit you may see a bit more activity


----------



## Jodie (Jul 5, 2015)

I would guess it is getting hotter in that enclosure than you think. Add some shade plants and more vegetation. I don't know much about CDT's though. Yvonne will be able to help more.


----------



## Jodie (Jul 5, 2015)

Beat me again.


----------



## Greg Earnest (Jul 5, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> My desert tortoises are not coming out of their house either. It's just too darned hot for them. I think when it cools down just a bit you may see a bit more activity


Okay awesome. He is out more right now and it's a nice temp of like 70. Thank you very much


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 5, 2015)

In this very hot weather, it's probably worth giving you tort a good soak to help ensure IT doesn't become dehydrated


----------



## Greg Earnest (Jul 5, 2015)

JoesMum said:


> In this very hot weather, it's probably worth giving you tort a good soak to help ensure IT doesn't become dehydrated


Yea my tortoise loves soaks. I could probably leave it in there for hours and it wouldn't try to get out. Could that mean my tort is dehydrated?


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 5, 2015)

He doesn't have many plants maybe he's just nervous of being out in the open.
You've only just moved him in to your new enclosure haven't you? Perhaps it's the change.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 5, 2015)

Greg Earnest said:


> Yea my tortoise loves soaks. I could probably leave it in there for hours and it wouldn't try to get out. Could that mean my tort is dehydrated?


No it just means it's enjoying it.  Can you create a mud hole/scrape in that enclosure? Free access to cooling soaks will probably help


----------



## Greg Earnest (Jul 5, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> He doesn't have many plants maybe he's just nervous of being out in the open.
> You've only just moved him in to your new enclosure haven't you? Perhaps it's the change.


That could be true. I never thought of that I'll have to plant some full size plants to make it better for him. Thanks!


----------



## Greg Earnest (Jul 5, 2015)

JoesMum said:


> No it just means it's enjoying it.  Can you create a mud hole/scrape in that enclosure? Free access to cooling soaks will probably help


He has a little saucer in there to soak in but it's just a shallow dish. I soak him I'm a little warmer water and deeper when I take him out to soak! Thank you for all the help


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 5, 2015)

Greg Earnest said:


> He has a little saucer in there to soak in but it's just a shallow dish. I soak him I'm a little warmer water and deeper when I take him out to soak! Thank you for all the help


If you can create something a bit bigger that he can wade round in, it will probably be enjoyed.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 5, 2015)

If the enclosure is relatively new, it could be the CHANGE. Please keep in mind that tortoises take time and A LOT of time to adapt.

Good luck to you and your tort.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 5, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> My desert tortoises are not coming out of their house either. It's just too darned hot for them. I think when it cools down just a bit you may see a bit more activity


I have known since I was a child that tortoises (and reptiles in general) 'like' HOT weather. Is that incorrect?

Appreciate an answer. Thanks.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 5, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I have known since I was a child that tortoises (and reptiles in general) 'like' HOT weather. Is that incorrect?
> 
> Appreciate an answer. Thanks.


If it gets too hot, a tortoise will aestevate. Aestivation is like a summer hibernation. The tort's body starts to shut down and it will find somewhere a little cooler to rest out of the heat.Torts need heat to bask in so that they can become active and digest their food... they don't need it to be very hot all the time.

They like warm weather, but not very hot weather


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 5, 2015)

JoesMum said:


> If it gets too hot, a tortoise will aestevate. Aestivation is like a summer hibernation. The tort's body starts to shut down and it will find somewhere a little cooler to rest out of the heat.Torts need heat to bask in so that they can become active and digest their food... they don't need it to be very hot all the time.
> 
> They like warm weather, but not very hot weather


Interesting! Thanks a lot your answer and the information. No wonder my tort sometimes goes to relatively cool corners during these HOT days.


----------

